# help identifying antique tricycle



## babalenz (Nov 23, 2009)

I am trying to identify a tricycle belonging to my mother (born 1934). Any help would be appreciated. No identifying marks.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 23, 2009)

Post a pic, that is the best way.


----------



## JLarkin (Nov 23, 2009)

This is of no help but that is a nice looking antique.  Hope you will fix it up right for her to admire.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 23, 2009)

*Go to.....*

tricyclefetish.com


Tons of info. Good luck.


Jim


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 8, 2010)

New member here with a tremendous interest in vintage tricycles. I'm 99% sure this is a Speed King tricycle. Not sure if Speed King was a model line produced by another company or the actual mfg. company name. Take a look at this ad from 1935 listed on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/TRICYCLE-Veloci...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4838247d42

The bottom deluxe model is a dead ringer for your tricycle. They came in both red and green, so the model year you have could very well have been green instead of the red offered in 1935. Hope this info helps!

Dave


----------



## chriscokid (Apr 8, 2010)

YEA!!   a green deluxe speed king.... that would be cool to restore


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 23, 2010)

chriscokid said:


> YEA!!   a green deluxe speed king.... that would be cool to restore




Did a little more digging and found out Speed King was one of the brand names the American National Company used on their trikes. That answered the question as to whether Speed King was the actual company name.

Dave


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just thought I would post the pic from ebay, very cool trike!!


----------

